# Probleme mit Jar Datei



## fuslubas (5. Dez 2006)

Hallo Leute, 
ich habe eine Jar Datei erstellt, der soll auf ein andere Jar Datei zugreifen, geht leider nicht, gibt immer "Class NotFoundException" also der findet diese jar Datei nicht.

Ich habe folgende Dateistruktur:


    test (Projekt Ordner)
     |
     |_____test1(package)
     |   |
     |   |____UseHSQLDB.java
     |
     |____hsqldb.jar
     |____Manifest.txt

Im Manifest Datei habe ich 



Manifest-Version: 1.0 
Main-Class: test1/UseHSQLDB
Class-Path: hsqldb.jar 


geschrieben. Was mache ich falsch? Ich habe auch anders versucht also hsqldb.jar in einer Ordner gepackt und Class-Path entsprechend geändert. klappt leider auch nicht. 


Vielen  Dank im voraus!


----------



## The_S (5. Dez 2006)

UseHSQLDB.java  => Du weißt schon, dass du die .class brauchst!? Ansonsten: Welche Klasse findet er denn nicht?


----------



## fuslubas (5. Dez 2006)

Der findet hsqldb.jar nicht, also den Datenbanktreiber.


----------



## The_S (5. Dez 2006)

Die Anleitung in den FAQ haste beachtet!?

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=14970


----------

